# Taper or festool?



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

So here is the deal. I'm going bankrupt. Yah bummer BUT I have 2000 on a credit card left over. Before I file, you better believe I'm using that. I have a almost brand new North Star taper and a porter cable sander. But I was thinking of either getting the hardened columbia taper, or the festool planex sander and vacuum. I'm leaning towards the sander. Thoughts?


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Just a thought but if your going bankrupt times must be pretty tough, why not use that 2000 to buy stuff you need for your family or fill up a bunch of gas cans for your truck and use the 2000 you would have spent on that to help get you back on your feet. If you already have a taper and a sand machine don't waste the last 2000


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

MacDry said:


> So here is the deal. I'm going bankrupt. Yah bummer BUT I have 2000 on a credit card left over. Before I file, you better believe I'm using that. I have a almost brand new North Star taper and a porter cable sander. But I was thinking of either getting the hardened columbia taper, or the festool planex sander and vacuum. I'm leaning towards the sander. Thoughts?


http://www.ehow.com/about_7290671_happens-cards-before-filing-bankruptcy_.html


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Personally I think your better option is to take the $2g and go on a bender:yes: 
Seriously though, If you can't make money with the tools you've got then new ones aren't going to make work and money magically appear, it's not what you want to hear, it's just reality I'm afraid.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol it's a longer story than that boys. Back in 2011 I took on a lot of big contracts steel stud and ****. Shut went sideways I ended up losing 70k. Been trying to dig out but it's not going to happen almost 1000 a month in interest alone. So time to bite the bullet, I have full time work. Bender sounds nice though  and I have no family


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

go back to old school:whistling2:and save your $


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You'd better look into your bankruptcy laws...if you make a large purchase before filing they'll come after you for it and say that you had intention to commit fraud.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

MacDry said:


> So here is the deal. I'm going bankrupt. Yah bummer BUT I have 2000 on a credit card left over. Before I file, you better believe I'm using that. I have a almost brand new North Star taper and a porter cable sander. But I was thinking of either getting the hardened columbia taper, or the festool planex sander and vacuum. I'm leaning towards the sander. Thoughts?


Pay your lawyer off:yes:

Everyone's bankruptcy is a bit different,,, but,,,,,If I use some made up numbers.

Some people will half to play the wage garnish game for 8 months, 10 months, a year etc.......but the real truth, is the lawyer wants what is his/hers $$$$$$$$$.

So in a one month period, they might say you get to keep $1,800 for yourself per month, $150 per month to your lawyer, anything above that goes to the creditors.

Just go 3 months making the minimum, (the 1,800 + lawyer money), don't make nothing more. Then go into your lawyers office, throw the "CASH!!!" money that you owe the lawyer on his/her desk, saying you want to pay them off. They will sign you off from your Bankruptcy, and you can get back to making money.

Then try to get $6,000 saved in a bank account for 6 months, and your credit will be re-established. Or get pre-paid credit card, but that takes longer.

Trust me

But if you don't trust me, then go with the bazooka


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmmm... Seems you are quite smart 2buck... I shall do as you say. I was told i can make up to 2000 and it would be for like 12 months if i remember correctly


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

MacDry said:


> Hmmm... Seems you are quite smart 2buck... I shall do as you say. I was told i can make up to 2000 and it would be for like 12 months if i remember correctly


Not smart, it's what happened to me:whistling2:

Had the mean ole Tax man say to me"we know you drywall guys make hundreds of thousands a dollars a year, now prove to us you don't". it was more easy to go bankrupt than fight their fictitious numbers

Some stuff is best left un said, when dealing with the internet. But after 3 months into the bankruptcy, the lawyers called me in, and were like, hey Mr drywall guy, your coming up with the minimal amount of money per month,,, how much cash do you have in your wallet,,, wink, wink

Lawyers are worse than construction workers, when it comes to "CASH" jobs. And I never dealt in cash jobs, till I became convicted of doing so..... it's hard to find cash jobs these days anyhow

But look over your paper work. most lawyers want a fee up front, then they take a certain amount from you each month, till your case is done. If yours is set up that way,,,, then wait 3 months (after meeting minimal payments) and go to their office with a wallet full of cash and.............:whistling2:


----------

